# Hip Flexibility



## luigi_m_ (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a large pelvis compared to the rest of my body, which makes it uncomfortable to do high kicks. Can anyone suggest any ways that I can stretch the muscles around the hips, as I think this may make it easier on me?

Also, what's the best way to stretch the quads?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 4, 2006)

Wish I had more help to offer. The most I can tell you for quad stretches is:
lie on your back and tuck a leg under along your side...it will stretch the quad..you can do the same thing standing up if you can keep your balance and use a hand to hold your foot and pull the leg in towards the body (bent at the knee behind you). I'm sure others will chime in with some better options but this can get you started.


----------



## MJS (Feb 4, 2006)

Thread moved to Health Tips.

MJS
MT Mod


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 4, 2006)

http://www.exrx.net/StretchImages/HipFlexors/Lunge.jpg

That is the most common hip-flexor stretch.  I would say try to keep your front lower leg perpendicular to the ground and push the hips forward...don't lean.  Posture.  I also prefer a hand on my hip for stabalization and stretching purposes.

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/HipsWt.htmlv

Scroll down to where it says hip abductors (outside of leg) and look through the stretches there.  Having strong and flexible rotators (also in the shoulder) is real important.

Search around a bit on that site (it's a goodun') for hip stretches and you should find several ideas that will get you on your way.
If that stretch Sil Lum explained hurts your knee...stop it.  Generally having a 90 degree angle 'tween the two thighs is optimal for that one...


----------

